# Digestinol's is bringing back thier old formual!!!



## Healthyself (Oct 7, 2005)

Digestinol is bring back the old formula that has helped many of us get well.Digestinol is the most trusted name in AMP and now that they are bringing back the AMP+Soy formula we should give try them again.Love is key,Healthyself


----------



## Healthyself (Oct 7, 2005)

Digestinol's old AMP+Soy formula is back!I have good news. This debate is over. The leader in AMP products is brining back theoriginal formula of AMP+Soy.Finally they have listened to their customers.Digestinol is bring back the old formula that has helped many of us get well.Digestinol is the most trusted name in AMP and now that they are bringing back the AMP+Soy formula we should give try them again.Digestinol is the most repitable and now they have the Soy formula thier the best.Love is key,Healthyself


----------



## 18655 (Feb 26, 2006)

I have taken Molocures amp and their new Digesteron for IBS and I have had very good success with them.After running across Doctors Aloe on the Internet I decided to give it a try. It did not work whatsoever. The contents of the capsules do not resemble anything like what ive taken in the past and taste nothing alike. I requested a refund and the company told me to return the remaining unopened bottles and a refund would be given for them. I did so and they rejected the package. I Called and they told me that ups does not deliver there, and to send it by regular mail.. I was a bit suspicious so I sent it by certified mail with signature confirmation. They signed for the package over a month ago and issued no refund. I called the company again and asked why I had recieved no refund when they had recieved the product a month ago., I was placed on endless hold. I called again and was sent to voicemail. Next I called from another phone # and they answered the phone. I was referred to a man who told me that they did recieve my return but they couldnt refund my money because the bottles were open. I Let him know that the bottles I returned were definately not opened and that I wanted a refund of my money. He got hostile and rude then hung up on me. People If this is how you would like to be treated then order from Doctors Aloe! but in my oppinion this company is a fraud! They will not be around long because they do not have legitimate product and they offer no customer service! Well how can you offer customer service when you are selling fake product to sick people looking for some relief.


----------



## 14135 (Sep 22, 2005)

4real are you a Digestinol salesman? You sure do sound like it. I had that exact experience with Molocure which is now digestinol and so have a whole bunch of other people I know. Talk about fraud. It's a scam and they treated us all like sh*t when we wanted our money back because most of us got more sick. You all sound like broken records. We know that the only people who say good things are the sellers? And it's funny that you have to put down another scam company (not that I disagree with anything you said) to try tomake your scam look better.This is a good site because people are to smart to fall for these stupid a$$ stories!


----------



## 15347 (Jul 18, 2006)

I know it's been a while since the last post has been made and most would not even remember this post, but if you guys follow up in the A.M.P. world, then you'd know by now that Digestinol has been discontinued. Being a Digestinol customer, I had to do days of research (no joke), and I unearthed some things and would make me a criminal if I didn't share it with you guys.The first post in this forum is a basic cut-paste from Doc's Aloe website and it's all a lie. I compared all current AMP websites and Doc's Aloe had the very same material as that in the ampmolo.com website. I called ampmolo's hotline and they pass the line to this lady named "Dawn" and she tells me that Doc's Aloe copied their data and they're in a legal dispute at the moment. After that, I called Doc's Aloe's hotline and I tell them that both sites have the same material and they tell me that I should call back in 5 mins. and ask for "Dawn"... what's worse is that ampmolo.com uses L-Glutamine and yet they're the same company as Doc's Aloe that attacks L-Glutamine. Those people are heartless animals that try to take advantage of sick desperate people like myself. The following sites are owned by the same owner:ampmolo.comdoctorsaloe.comaloevin.comThe only sites I can trust (not fully) are:Serovera.comaloeelite.comBut I'm still digging into their backgrounds and I'm not sure which one to turn to. Please open up and see the lie!


----------



## 20999 (Aug 15, 2006)

> quote:"I know it's been a while since the last post has been made and most would not even remember this post, but if you guys follow up in the A.M.P. world, then you'd know by now that Digestinol has been discontinued."


That's a suspicious comment - coming from someone who has 1 post.Either way, I'd like to chime in... Digestinol is a disaster. In the last 3 months they've gone through 3 different websites and at times they aren't even available. Now their doing business out of Belize. Moving forward, you have a website (http://www.ampfloracel.com/html/history.html) _claiming_ the original formula.*How can you take these people seriously?* All they care about is $$$.Stay away!!![Editor: Removed personal attacks]


----------



## 15347 (Jul 18, 2006)

Dear pmAgony:The reason I said that it's been a while since the last post has been made because it HAS BEEN A WHILE SINCE THE LAST POST HAS BEEN MADE. Every post is marked with the date and time it was posted and the last post was made by Gary 101 ### Posted 12 March 2006 11:00 AM and that is how I know what I know. However, I do agree that Digestinol has been a disaster (they should call is Disasterol







)I discovered recently that they came back to business and they're in total denial that they went out of business. How dare they mock their customers' intelligence? I was seriously appalled! And if they didn't close down, then how come they moved to belize from Florida? They left the country for a reason, and they temporarily closed down for a reason... whatever it is, it's not good.Anywayz, I made a purchase for www.serovera.com and I'll let you guys know if this is another scam or not. Thus far, I've discovered over 9 companies with AMP products. It's soooo confusing. But what made me choose serovera is because they claim to be directed by Dr. Ivan Danhof, who is the big guy who discovered the healing powers of AMP on the gut. Good luck to you all!


----------



## 20999 (Aug 15, 2006)

My comments mearly reference what's already posted, IN PLAIN ENGLISH on their website. Furthermore, the readers (including myself) within this forum have the obligatory right to know that a company that does dirty business and does not have the consumer's best interest in mind, be exposed.If this forum can't accept readers unbiased opinion(s), then the forum shouldn't be available.I'll repost what I wrote in my previous entry, AMP FLORACEL is a SCAM. They are inundated with legal woes (proof is on their website, where they speak of their dirty laundry and provide PDF links to their legal documents.) Really? What business does this? Could you imagine IBSGROUP putting up a page with legal mumbo-jumbo on an issue they may have had with a forum user/member? If you ask me that kind of information should stay at the bottom of the hamper. Furthermore there's two parties involved, and 1 is certainly not respecting the privacy rights of the other.Thanks,


----------



## 19227 (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info! That is very helpful, but I'm still confused about which is better, the one with L-Glatamine or the one with lecithin. The first time I ordered from AMP Molocure, I'm not sure which it had, and it worked great. Right after that was when they supposedly changed their formula, but I don't remember which was which. All I know is that it seemed to not work as well after that. Then, they shut down so I switched to Doctor's Aloe. I had already gotten a lot of healing from the first order so really have been on a maintenance dose ever since. Some of the symptoms had gone away those first few months, but the remaining symptoms have not gotten ANY better with the Doc aloe. I think it's been a waste of $$. Now I am trying to decide whether to go with the Floracel and hope it's the formula I originally used, or try the Seravera's L-Glutamine formula. I'm sooooo confused!


----------



## 19227 (Jan 1, 2006)

PMAgony, how do you know that Floracel is a scam? Please tell me more details as I was considering ordering from them, before I read your post. I need to know more, please. Thanks.


----------



## 19227 (Jan 1, 2006)

Actually, 4Real might actually be for real. I had a bad experience with Doctor's Aloe too. Not that bad, but bad. They told me they had a referral deal and would set me up with a website and I could earn commissions if people ordered from it. I said sure. They said I'd get the product for half price (their normal price of buy 2 get 1 free, but I'd get 6 bottles) which to be honest sounded too good to be true, but I agreed. Then the owner of the company called me and said that was a mistake and I could only get the 3 bottles for that price. I can understand that people make mistakes but it was the way he handled it that really turned me off. He was very rude. I asked him to honor the quoted price and he refused because that would make him lose $$. OK, fine, but he could have at least offered SOMETHING like maybe 1 extra free bottle or something, to make it up to me and keep my business. After all I had already paid for the 3 (thinking it was 6) bottles. He was very rude and just was not willing to work with me at all. Also, I'm not really sure the stuff did anything. I had sort of stabilized but still have some sypmtoms and have not improved at all in the year I've been taking Doc. Aloe. I am trying a different brand this time, not sure yet which one.


----------



## 20999 (Aug 15, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by dragonladyMAgony, how do you know that Floracel is a scam? Please tell me more details as I was considering ordering from them, before I read your post. I need to know more, please. Thanks.


I'm back, I had to water the plants.Any company that claims to be, or says they are the same company as molo-cure, or even further that contains the "same original formula" (that's a quote)... In my eyes = scam.I'm that pissed off, fat guy that sits behind his pc all day long as surfs the internet. I've got nothing more to do than to learn how to *combat my conditions* and trudge through the #### that's out there. And in my findings, I unearth the scum of the earth. If your looking for a straight answer, I am the person you ask. And the answer to your questions is, don't buy amp floracel.Unfortunately, my posts get edited in this forum because the truth hurts. In short, if your resourceful and KNOW how to shop around, you'll see all the erroneous findings I am talking about.That's it for now, back to the old salt mine.


----------



## 15347 (Jul 18, 2006)

Beware everyone, Healthyself is lying in one way or another. the reason I say this is because on another post, he was promoting aloevin and here he claims to promote doc's aloe. I did hear that doc's aloe, ampmolo and aloevin were the same owners. I did discover that the former 2 were of the same owner, now I am sure all 3 are one and the same. Here is the link where Healthyself promotes Aloevin.http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s...03772#625103772Dear Healthyself: please have a heart and see that you are abusing individual who are suffering from a life-crippling disease that hurts physically and mentally. Tell me how would you feel if you have blood gushing into the toilet sink every few hours?


----------



## 18655 (Feb 26, 2006)

I am not a salesperson for any company! Just someone giving honest input for those trying to regain their health! My above statement is true and I unlike most people making claims here can prove it! If anybody would like proof of my terrible experience with doctors aloe, please message me with your email address. I will send you proof of my purchase from them, I will send you proof of the ups shipment returning the product that was denied! I will send you proof of the certified package return after the ups was denied! I can also supply a copy of the affadavit submitted to my credit card company explaining why I believed my money should be refunded to me. In addition I can provide proof that I was refunded my money. I did not take getting ripped off by doctors aloe and being treated like trash by that company lightly. I have all the above information in a file and would gladly scan it and send it to anybody who would like confirmation of my statements. If i had not recieved a refund from the credit card company I was fully prepared to take the matter to litigation regardless of cost. Its not about money its about the principle. It takes the scum of the earth to take advantage of and rip off the sick. people whose only wish is to be well.


----------

